

Why organizations should embrace randomness like ant colonies - CorsairSanglot
http://blogs.hbr.org/2013/09/why-organizations-should-embra/

======
CorsairSanglot
Full disclosure: I helped edit Andrew Smart's book "Autopilot: The Art and
Science of Doing Nothing" and I also made the text adventure for it:

[http://www.orbooks.com/wp-
content/uploads/autopilot/autopilo...](http://www.orbooks.com/wp-
content/uploads/autopilot/autopilot.html)

